# point shape Q's??



## DCON (Oct 5, 2007)

What are the pros and cons to using a pin point? Do they drive that much straighter into the targets? It seems to me they would, but being that pointy do they penetrate crazy deep? Im talking on a 2613 shooting 300 rounds. Lets hear from some who have some experience with them.


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

I love my pin points! They go in much straighter and there is no weight difference in the whole dzn. Its also great that there are difference weight points you can play with. I dont feel they go in any deeper than any other point of the same weight. When you hit a target with a 650-750 grain arrow the target is going to feel it. :thumbs_up:


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Ditto 2fingers observations, they seem to stay straighter in the target, ala less kick. Also they seem to do less tearing of the paper target, ala cleaner holes. Possibly drive a little deeper into the targets than a standard nibb point, but I don't believe its crazy deep. Love the tight weight tolerances, plus they look cool .

>>------>


----------



## DCON (Oct 5, 2007)

Just ordered a doz of the 260 gn. Hopefully I can get them to fly ok, I currently shooting 2613's at 32" out of a VE cam 1/2 at 55lbs with a 32" draw.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Do they help prevent "bounce outs"?

Our local club has Morrell targets and my standard points bounce out a lot.
Of course his targets are worn slap out too.

On another note , do they go all the way through a target any worse?

I have a Spyder Web target and my regular points will pass through the target by the 4th or 5th end of a Vegas round.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

TN Archer -- I haven't had problems with the CAP nibb points bouncing out of targets before switching to their Pin Points so I'm not sure I can answer your question. Intuitively though I suspect they should stick better. I've shot the Pin Points into the Morrell Range Cubes and several other targets including some pretty stiff new range targets set up at the IA ProAm one year (several were having bounce-out issues) with no problems.

On a bag-style target I don't think you'll see much of a difference in penetration. A layered foam, like a Block, or a solid foam, like some of the Hipps, possibly, since the Pin Point wedges into the material better compared to a nibb which has a flatter front surface to mash into the target material.

Speaking of shooting through your Spyder target, if you haven't already I would get in touch with the company and bring your problem to their attention. From what I've seen/heard, I think they would like to know and who knows, may be able to offer some assistance.

>>------->


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Same here....Regular Pro Points tend to bounce out of Morrells for me...the Pin Points stick every time!

SB


----------

